# Leopard geckos



## Gecko Assassins

Hey, I'm new to keeping geckos and before I buy my first gecko (which it is going to be a Leopard gecko) can someone give me a link that leads to a caresheet on these guys or tell me some information on how to take care of them? Thx.


----------



## Andrew

I would reccommend buying a book on them rather than reading internet caresheets.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick

Nothing wrong with getting your info from the net IMO. Using google I found these caresheets. Amazing what you can find on google.  

http://www.leopardgecko.com/emcare.html

http://www.pythons.com/lg-care.html

http://www.geocities.com/geckodistrict/leopard.html

http://www.bright.net/~a1rep/a1leocare.html


----------



## Ian

Yeah, there are some great care sheets and other info on the net. Although, I can see what Andrew means, from the point of conflicting advice, as there is a LOT of that...especially on forums.

Although, I think that also happens with a lot of books as well.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Gecko Assassins

Thx for the links Rick! They were a great help. I will let you guys know when I buy the Leopard gecko :wink:


----------



## Rick

You're welcome. Just keep in mind that reptiles usually require more care than some other animals. For instance I keep turtles and it can get tedious with making sure you have the temperature, lighting etc etc all correct.


----------



## colddigger

This is not a caresheet

I didn't know you could pet geckos! Maybe just leopard geckos...the handfeeding trick you can probably do with any animal, I mean I can do that with my salamanders and they're wild caught!

Anyway, a leopard gecko sounds like a great pet for a beginner.


----------

